# protein shake only on workout-days



## m200722 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey there, I thought of asking here this cause saw some experienced people.. I wonder if it would be a problem if I would take my protein shake only on workout-days (4 days a week) because its quite expensive for my pocket.. I know that people usually say that I have to get the same amount of protein everyday but I just wonder how bad it would be to take only on workout days.. I really appreciate any well explained reply to this.. thanks!!


----------



## stonetag (Feb 19, 2014)

Live on the edge bro, drink one everyday!


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 19, 2014)

I only drink one as a post workout shake. I try to stick with whole foods the rest of the time.


----------



## Azog (Feb 19, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I only drink one as a post workout shake. I try to stick with whole foods the rest of the time.



This x100.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 19, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I only drink one as a post workout shake. I try to stick with whole foods the rest of the time.





Azog said:


> This x100.



Cant stress this point enough. Shakes have their place but nothing beats real food.tr


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Cant stress this point enough. Shakes have their place but nothing beats real food.tr



Not even me Alpha?


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 19, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Not even me Alpha?



Cue music........You were always on my mind.....always on my mind.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 19, 2014)

if budget only allows for it post work......only post workout it is.

good, quality meat is a hell of a lot more $$ than protein powder is tho.....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Cue music........You were always on my mind.....always on my mind.



Now you're talking my language... Now you're talking my language


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just post workout here...  Food all other times


----------



## Seeker (Feb 19, 2014)

Tuna and rice is what broke bodybuilders always had PWO. Just plain tuna and rice with hot sauce. Haha! Cheap and effective


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 19, 2014)

Tuna no mayo..  Couldn't do it


----------



## Night_Wing (Feb 19, 2014)

Same, Only post workouts! I prefer meals I can chew!


----------



## RJ (Feb 19, 2014)

Don't fall into the trap of thinking you have to get protein in right after you train. That's nonsense. If you are eating every 3 hours and you train about an hour after you eat yr pre workout meal, your next meal after you train will be perfect, and much better than some processed shake. 

It is more convenient, but if you can get real food, IMO it's better to choose that. All that timing window crap is just more broscience. 

Good luck


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2014)

RJ said:


> Don't fall into the trap of thinking you have to get protein in right after you train. That's nonsense. If you are eating every 3 hours and you train about an hour after you eat yr pre workout meal, your next meal after you train will be perfect, and much better than some processed shake.
> 
> It is more convenient, but if you can get real food, IMO it's better to choose that. All that timing window crap is just more broscience.
> 
> Good luck



Even longer than 1hr. A typical balanced meal will take 3-6hrs to fully digest, absorption continues for some time after that, and that's assuming an empty stomach, the meals you ate before the ore-workout meal will also still be in your system. Gastric emptying is not a quick process at all. Agree wholeheartedly about the timing issue!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2014)

For me it's just a ritual. Bust my ass training,  go home, blend up a shake with 35 grams protein,  75 grams carbs, ( maltodextrin )or ( pure dextrose)  5 grams creatine, 2tbl spoons olive oil. Take a shower, chill for an hour or so and eat a nice meal.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 20, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Even longer than 1hr. A typical balanced meal will take 3-6hrs to fully digest, absorption continues for some time after that, and that's assuming an empty stomach, the meals you ate before the ore-workout meal will also still be in your system. Gastric emptying is not a quick process at all. Agree wholeheartedly about the timing issue!



And THANK GAWD for slaying this dragon and putting this broscience to rest!! Can't stand pencil-necks in the gym who drop their pink dumbbells and sprint to the smoothie bar because they must have protein within an hour after lifting. Beatings will ensue...at the smoothie bar...while I intentionally stand between them and their caramel-mocha-strawberry-wheat grass-whey smoothie for exactly 61 minutes


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> And THANK GAWD for slaying this dragon and putting this broscience to rest!! Can't stand pencil-necks in the gym who drop their pink dumbbells and sprint to the smoothie bar because they must have protein within an hour after lifting. Beatings will ensue...at the smoothie bar...while I intentionally stand between them and their caramel-mocha-strawberry-wheat grass-whey smoothie for exactly 61 minutes



Gyms are the last to hop on the craze brother Nble. They just want to cash in like everyone else hahaha. I get those same people in my gym but thankfully the smoothie bar is way off in the corner out of the way. If someone were to bump into me during a set of squats bc they were in line for a smoothie..................


----------



## RJ (Feb 20, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Even longer than 1hr. A typical balanced meal will take 3-6hrs to fully digest, absorption continues for some time after that, and that's assuming an empty stomach, the meals you ate before the ore-workout meal will also still be in your system. Gastric emptying is not a quick process at all. Agree wholeheartedly about the timing issue!



great point. its always been amazing to me, as I was a victim of broscience when i first got into message boards, just how silly some things are on the internet. If i had no soul i would start a supp company and fill the bottle with dextose caps and just the words Instant Hypertrophy on the bottle. I guarantee with a little internet advertising and some youtube vids of me lifting i could make billions. mlp


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes it's true that your pre workout meal is more important because your so called " anabolic window" timing is gonna be your preworkout meal still. But f you ain't hungry after training then you're not doing it right ! I know I'm starving after busting my ass in the gym and a shake holds me over till I shower and relax before I eat again. What's the problem here?  You guys talk like its doesn't make any sense to have a shake after a workout. Well guess what, there's nothing wrong with  it either.  Just because it's bro science or whatever doesn't mean it's not worth it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't think any one is saying it's bad to have a shake right after your workout, people just act like if u don't then the workout was pointless. I'm a shake after the gym guy. Cup and half of oats two scoops whey some pb and 18 ounces of milk. Then again before bed. That's 2400 cals right there . 

As long as u get all your calories in before u go to bed your good.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong I read in an article somewhere in this place we call Google that its actually best to wait 2-3 hours after working out. And the reasoning behind this is that during your workout GH is being released into your body and continues long after you are done lifting, but as soon as you eat the GH production is slowed or stopped.

But who knows I eat when I'm hungry which is all day


----------



## RJ (Feb 20, 2014)

Seeker said:


> What's the problem here?



No one said its bad. Its just not necessary for growth or hypertrophy or any of that anabolic window timing horseshit you hear on the boards.  I drank a shake after i trained for the last 23 years. But i also knew if i didn't it didn't mean i was gonna lose muscle or the workout was pointless as some would have you believe. Like i said, it is convenient. And its not like extra calories are gonna hurt you if you are trying to add size. Again, its just not necessary.


----------



## meat (Feb 20, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I only drink one as a post workout shake. I try to stick with whole foods the rest of the time.



Agreed completely! FOODS are where it's at.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Yes it's true that your pre workout meal is more important because your so called " anabolic window" timing is gonna be your preworkout meal still. But f you ain't hungry after training then you're not doing it right ! I know I'm starving after busting my ass in the gym and a shake holds me over till I shower and relax before I eat again. What's the problem here?  You guys talk like its doesn't make any sense to have a shake after a workout. Well guess what, there's nothing wrong with  it either.  Just because it's bro science or whatever doesn't mean it's not worth it.



Seeker, I think I speak for both myself and RJ when I say this:

There is nothing wrong with having some protein and carbs and even fat after a workout. Your regimen of having a shake at home, showering and eating a meal an hour later is perfectly fine and it is and will continue to work for you. I know I myself am starving after a heavy strength workout so I eat immediately after the gym (usually some whey in milk and piece of fruit or whey with milk, oats, PB, banana, and blueberries in a blender). 

What we take issue with is the perpetuation of the myth that you ABSOLUTELY need to eat protein or carbs after a workout or you will lose gains or not make gains. That is the problem. The reasoning behind why that particular ideology is wrong is as explained above. Now you can eat post workout and make gains, you can skip that meal and eat several hours later and still make gains bc there will still be food and nutrients in your system at that point. To summarize, we are only criticizing the idea that is is 100% mandatory to slam your post workout shake the second you set foot in the locker room to change after working out or PWO nutrition in general is mandatory for gains or the maintenance of your gains. 

Brother, you know I have nothing but respect for you and I always enjoy hearing your input and advice regardless of whether I agree with it or not. That's the respect I have for you so I want you to know we were not attacking what you do or tell you you are wrong for doing it. We just wanted to present an alternate idea for those who may not want to eat or cannot eat PWO for whatever reason. 

Much love and respect Seek <3


----------



## m200722 (Feb 20, 2014)

wow, thanks for the fast replies. ;o still wondering how bad its to get more protein in one day than another but got some of dat beast info into mah head ...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

m200722 said:


> wow, thanks for the fast replies. ;o still wondering how bad its to get more protein in one day than another but got some of dat beast info into mah head ...



It's not bad to get more protein on certain days than others so long as you meet your minimum protein needs.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Seeker, I think I speak for both myself and RJ when I say this:
> 
> There is nothing wrong with having some protein and carbs and even fat after a workout. Your regimen of having a shake at home, showering and eating a meal an hour later is perfectly fine and it is and will continue to work for you. I know I myself am starving after a heavy strength workout so I eat immediately after the gym (usually some whey in milk and piece of fruit or whey with milk, oats, PB, banana, and blueberries in a blender).
> 
> ...



I'm gonna kiss you on those hairy lips, Doc.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I'm gonna kiss you on those hairy lips, Doc.



Which set Seek, the upper or the lower  lol


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Which set Seek, the upper or the lower  lol



Would you put on some red lip stick for me?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Would you put on some red lip stick for me?



As long as you pick the shade....!


----------



## Deidre (Feb 21, 2014)

So true, we get more bang for our $ when it comes to whole foods over protein shakes. I like protein shakes, but they really are so popular because of their ease and convenient. Somewhere along the way, through clever marketing strategies and such, they are touted as being 'necessary' for muscle development and growth. When I don't have time to restock protein powder, I'm forced to plan ahead for 3 to 4 days, with healthy lean protein snacks and meals that I have to prepare myself, to get me through. I don't enjoy figuring out meals for a few days, because it does take a bit more time and effort, but it ends up being worth it. 

Over the course of a month, your wallet will thank you also, because you do save when you choose whole food over daily shakes. But they are convenient.
My 2c.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 21, 2014)

Protein powders cheap man as long as you aren't buying the expensive hyped up generic brands, but definitely whole foods over shakes but sometimes a shake is a very convenient  and easy way to get some protein in you.


----------

